# Noticias y eventos > Encuentros >  Kedada en Barcelona...

## Andrew

Bueno, que os parece si vamos planeando la próxima quedada posvacacional...?

primero deveriamos decidir si... Sábado o Domingo...

y luego fechas... (hacia finales de mes...)

----------


## A.Marin

SABADOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

el dia me es indiferente

----------


## Ritxi

Tarde o Cena?

Ya sabeis que yo trabajo el sabado por la tarde  :(

----------


## Kirara

Sabado, que por la mañana tengo ensayo de baile y asi ya me quedo por barcelona y "empalmo" una cosa con la otra...
El dia me es indiferente...

----------


## A.Marin

que alguien decida dia

----------


## luis_bcn

unas preguntillas!!!
puede ir quien quiera?
tienes que tener un nivel alto?
es que yo llevo un añito y creo que algo se "aunque alomejor no estoy a vuestro nivel "pero me encantaria compartir un rato con gente que le gusta lo mismo que a mi.
si acaso lo pongo ya,el dia que sea pero que no coincida con el barça,jejejejejjejej,es coña.un saludo

----------


## Álvaro Oreja

el-aprendiz, yo tengo entendido que puede ir cualquiera a la quedada, no importa ni la edad, ni el nivel que tengas.

P.D: Depende del día me apunto.

----------


## MagNity

ssi es en septiembre no podré venir, ya sabeis,...las bodas son mis sabados,...

Hola andrew, que gusto volver a verte por aquí, estamos preparando una sorpresa,  habla con Mauri que te cuente, aunque sabe poco...

Bueno, la quedada son de libre acceso siempre y cuando haya interes por la magia, respeto por los demás y ganas por compartir conocimientos y anecdotas

----------


## luis_bcn

[quote="nity fix6"]ssi es en septiembre no podré venir, ya sabeis,...las bodas son mis sabados,...

significa que haces magia en las bodas?cuanto llevas en esto?por curiosidad,

----------


## MagNity

no, en las bodas no,... soy el fotografo o camara de video,... esa es mi profesión,... aunque a menudo cae algun juego de magia,...xD

----------


## vulcano

Yo si es viernes o sabado, ya puedo a cualquier hora. Si es domingo, no puedo porque empiezo el turno de noche este domingo proximo.

Saludos a todos.

----------


## luis_bcn

veo que tenemos todos unas ganas locas de quedar,jejejjejje,alomejor soy el menos indicado pero voy a poner una fecha a ver si a si nos decidimos,en octubre asi puede venir notefijes jejejje,es broma,"tu te metiste con el mio"jejejje,se te ve buen tio ,bueno a lo que iba .
DIA 4 DE OCTUBRE KEDADA EN BCN !el sitio ya si que no lo se,jejejje!venga que tengo ganas de conoceros!.
un abrazo

----------


## MagNity

no se porque dices que es broma, si realmente significa eso,...xD por eso me llaman MagNity, porque sino nadie pilla una, pero tampoco cobro,...xD

yo si puedo estaré donde se diga,...

----------


## vulcano

Por mi está bien. 
Creo que Ritxi trabaja. A ver como lo organizamos.

----------


## luis_bcn

a mi tambien me va bien un domingo,si nos va mejor a tod@s pues domingo!!que decis ? pero poner un lugar,ya que yo no se donde soleis quedar.
un saludo!
adeuuuuuuuuu

----------


## Ritxi

Lo siento, pero no conteis conmigo para esta trobada. Ya tengo los próximos 4 findes totalmente comprometidos.  :-( 

Aunque quien quiera magia ya sabe donde encontrarme.  :D

----------


## luis_bcn

> Lo siento, pero no conteis conmigo para esta trobada. Ya tengo los próximos 4 findes totalmente comprometidos.  :-( 
> 
> Aunque quien quiera magia ya sabe donde encontrarme.  :D


donde?la verdad es que me suena mucho tu cara,pero no se si es de verla tanto en el foro,yo trabajo en solarcheck puede ser que te hallas tintado el coche?es que yo voy mucho a sant feliu,por cierto,en la foto que tienes en la mano?un saludo y los otros decir un dia y una hora y un lugar,jejej
adeuuuuu

----------


## Ritxi

No me he tintado el coche, quizas si te has comprado algunas bambas en st feliu, te las vendi yo.   :Lol:   estoy en el base:

En la mano tengo un plato de comida

----------


## A.Marin

y la kedada de septiembre :Confused: ?
normalmente nos reunimos una vez por mes,

Andrew, opina tu una fecha ya que propusiste tu la kedada.

----------


## raul938

aprendiz que coche tienes? si es un leon el otro dia te conoci jajaja,si no mañana lunes voy a la ralarsa a tintar los cristales de sant feliu...

----------


## Kirara

Yo la verdad preferiria que la quedada fuese en sabado... ya que los sabados subo a barcelona y los domingos no me muevo de sant cugat...

Entre A.Marin y yo hemos pensado en proponer una quedada para el dia 20 de este mes (el sabado que viene).
Quien se apunta? El sitio el de siempre (a las 5 en el Zurich de plaza catalunya)??

----------


## luis_bcn

> aprendiz que coche tienes? si es un leon el otro dia te conoci jajaja,si no mañana lunes voy a la ralarsa a tintar los cristales de sant feliu...


buenas,tengo un ibiza "pero me molaria el leon"jejje,ira algun compañero a tintartelo,yo estoy en la solar check de calle mallorca 342 "esquina roger de flor" el proximo coche lo traes aqui,ejjejjejje,un saludo,
a las 5 en el zurich?y la siesta?jejjejeje,es koña,si no celebro el kumple de mi sobrino estare alli,otro saludo a tod@s!!!

----------


## Ming

QUEDAAAAAAAAAAAAAAADAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !
...
yo ... me apunto   :Oops:  (si no hos va mal)

----------


## luis_bcn

quien va a ir a la kedada :Confused: y si voy como os reconozco?llevareis chistera?jejjeje,no lo conozco mucho,pero creo que el zurich es un pokito grande si no me equivoco,yo tengo muchas ganas,un saludo y espero que hasta pronto.adeu

----------


## angelilliks

¿De qué rollo va? ¿Cena o charla/merienda/cerveza por la tarde?

----------


## luis_bcn

> ¿De qué rollo va? ¿Cena o charla/merienda/cerveza por la tarde?


va de magia,jejejjejje( coñas aparte ) no lo se, pero pinta a unas cervezitas,creo yo.pero por mi me da igual,yo lo que quiero es intercambiar opiniones de como se me da y que cosas pulir ( creo que todas ) porque lo que leo de vosotros sois unos cracks,y tambien porque quiero estar con gente que le va la magia,pero veo que no se apunta mucha gente,aunque yo ire si no os importa.

----------


## angelilliks

Yo si va del rollo cena intentaré ir, pero si es unas cervezas creo que no iré, me queda lejos barcelona pese a lo del tren.

----------


## MagNity

id con cuidado al hacer la quedada y solo ser el trio de 3 (Ming, marin, Kirara) más otro. en ese caso yo de vosotros la postergaria, porque realmente no seria una quedada,... si que podeis quedar evidentmente, pero como sabreis en ese caso distanciaria mucho de las quedadas que hacemos normalmente,... Amenos que Ming empezase a demostrar sus aprendizajes (xD) y Kirara le diese por aprender,... (jejejejeje)...

lo digo porque no todo el mundo es capaz de hacer 2 horas continuadas de magia,... sin siquiera le ria una broma (es mas, te censuran) jajajaja

pues eso,... yo no podré ir, ya sabeis que los sabados, chungo...

si conseguís reunir gente, pues animos... y a por una gran quedada,...

----------


## angelilliks

Por cierto, si va a ir alguien con conocimientos de FP... Es que estoy planteandome comprar mi primer material "trucado" por llamarlo de alguna manera, al principio me sentía sucio  :Lol:

----------


## Ritxi

Pues si quieres clases de FP, Nity es tu hombre.  8-) 

Esperate a comprarla si quieres y cuando quedemos te hace su rutina, la veré por vigésima vez, y así miramos que FP y pañuelos te pueden ir mejor.

----------


## MagNity

gracias Ritxy,....xD
si, no tendré problemas en enseñarte lo poco que se... pero no podré ir a esta quedada, así que quedará pendiente para más adelante...

----------


## Kirara

Nity: como que el trio?? Si Ming se nos engancha cada vez que vamos a una quedada no es mi culpa... jajaja
Aprender ya estoy en ello... pero es que no se que me pasa que los dias de quedada suelen ser el dia que voy mas dormida... y esperate este sabado que por la mañana tengo ensayo de baile... asi que pudo ir aun mas dormida que a las otras...
Hoy en el tren no me han dejado estudiar... como subo desde sant cugat hasta avenida tibidabo pues aprovecho para estudiar magia... pero hoy me he encontrado con amigos y no me han dejado...  :-(  A ver si mañana no me encuentro con nadie...

----------


## angelilliks

Estudiar magia no es sólo leer, más bien diría yo que leer es un daño colateral. Estudiar magia son muchas horas de práctica.

----------


## Kirara

> Estudiar magia no es sólo leer, más bien diría yo que leer es un daño colateral. Estudiar magia son muchas horas de práctica.


La verdad, voy en el tren con el canuto y una baraja de cartas en la mano... hoy me la he dejado, pero la baraja va siempre en el bolso... de hecho hace cosa de un mes o asi sali con unas amigas y en el bolso solo cabia o la baraja y un paquete de pañuelos o dos paquetes de pañuelos... me llebe uno (bueno un poco mas de medio paquete) y las cartas aun a riesgo de quedarme sin pañuelos (siempre estoy resfriada...)

----------


## luis_bcn

> Iniciado por angelilliks
> 
> Estudiar magia no es sólo leer, más bien diría yo que leer es un daño colateral. Estudiar magia son muchas horas de práctica.
> 
> 
> La verdad, voy en el tren con el canuto y una baraja de cartas en la mano... hoy me la he dejado, pero la baraja va siempre en el bolso... de hecho hace cosa de un mes o asi sali con unas amigas y en el bolso solo cabia o la baraja y un paquete de pañuelos o dos paquetes de pañuelos... me llebe uno (bueno un poco mas de medio paquete) y las cartas aun a riesgo de quedarme sin pañuelos (siempre estoy resfriada...)


as pensado comprarte un bolso mas grande? :D

----------


## tarkon

al final mañana dia 20 hay quedada?

----------


## Kirara

Para saber si hay quedada deberiamos hacer una lista de asistentes...
Porque si solo seremos A.Marin, Ming y yo ya no bajamos a Barcelona, Ming es mi hermana y A.Marin mi novio... para estar los tres solos nos quedamos en mi casa o por sant cugat... asi que por favor antes de mañana dia 20 a las3 necesito confirmacion de quien va a asistir... asi sabremos si vale la pena hacer la quedada de este mes o no...

Asistentes
A.marin
Ming
Kirara

Id añadiendos y asi veremos cuantos somos finalmente... y decidiremos si se hace o no en funcion de la gente que haya...

----------


## Andrew

Yo poropondría (aunque no sé si es mucho proponer...) el fin de semana del 10,11,20 de Octubre... creo que está lo suficientemente lejos como para que todos podamos ir haciendo hueco en nuestras agentas...

¿no creeis?

vista la falta de consenso...

----------


## A.Marin

por mi mejor este sabado al final lo tengo muy movido. qe decidan los demas.

----------


## MagNity

yo no voy, ya lo comente,... hasta mediadios de octubre no tengo sabados libres (y quizas ni esos)

----------


## luis_bcn

yo por mi si que voy,asi no me da tanto palo ir a la proxima que esten todos "al menos ya conozere a alguien "jejejejje,almenos para hechar un ratillo.
donde esta el zurich? ya ae que esta en barna ,pero la calle no la se .
un saludo y si sigue para adelante yo voy.
adeuuuuuuu

----------


## Kirara

A A.Marin y a mi se nos ha liado el dia... para empezar por la mañana tenemos sesion de fotos y grabacion de un video... asi que yo por mi parte estare MUY cansada como para irme a una quedada...

Asi que de parte de Andrew, A.Marin, Ming y Kirara: Se aplaza la quedada para octubre...

----------


## Ming

:-(  jo...

entonces se aplaza?  :( 

X cierto el dia 10 de octubre NI SE OS COURRA HACER LA QUEDADA. Entendido? :evil:

----------


## Kirara

Voto por el 10 de octubre!!
Jajajaja perdon, esto es amor de hermanas... jajaja (para los que no lo sepan, Si Ming es mi hermana pequeña...)

Por mi cualquier fin de semana esta bien (bueno en principio no tengo mas planes que los ensayos... y son los sabados por la mañana...)

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Saludos de nuevo :p
10 de octubre? un viernes? :p  Que gente.. :p

Oid, que pasó con el concurso de Dante de Setiembre... o era de Agosto? Acabo de volver y estoy un poco desconectado.

Nos leemos.

----------


## MagNity

con la creacion del SIS, diria que se a postergado,... aunque se trabaja en ello. demasiadas cosas tenemos a la cabeza,...

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Pero "es oficial"? quiero decir, que lo habeis registrado como asociacion ludica con secretario y noseque y lootro y toda la pesca? ademas habeis conseguido un local fijo? ui ui lo que me he perdido!!!! :p

----------


## MagNity

pues si,... lo del local esta en tramitos, es oficial, con estatutos y toda la pesca. Si, yo soy el secretario,...xD y ademas cuenta con presidente, vicepresidente, y tesoreros, así como socio honorifico.

----------


## A.Marin

riky al la proxima kedada no faltes, espero que mi libro te sirva....

----------


## The Return of Ricky

Hablando de libros, cuando te devuelvo el tuyo? :p

----------


## Kirara

Al final para cuando la quedada??
Alguien propone algo??
Proponed fechas... por favor...

----------


## Macias

hola, ritxi me ha informado de una quedada para la gente de barcelona, no he podido leer las 6 paginas de posts, habeis quedado en algo? de todos modos no conozco a nadie y no se porq pero creo que sere de los mas jovencitos, ya he oido que mucha gente trabaja.

un saludo

----------


## Kirara

> hola, ritxi me ha informado de una quedada para la gente de barcelona, no he podido leer las 6 paginas de posts, habeis quedado en algo? de todos modos no conozco a nadie y no se porq pero creo que sere de los mas jovencitos, ya he oido que mucha gente trabaja.
> 
> un saludo


Pues no, aun no se ha quedado en nada para este octubre, pero por mi parte va a ser que en octubre no podre. Es que estoy con unos amigos montando una "actuacion" de baile para el salon del manga que es el dia 30, 31 de octubre 1 y 2 de noviembre y aun no hemos empezado (bueno si pero llebamos super poco...)
Asi que yo no podre quedar hasta noviembre...

----------

